# Wi-Fi News > Τεχνολογία >  Θέλω Big MAC !

## papashark

Αυτό ίσως δεν είναι το καταλληλότερο folder για το post μου, αλλά δεν βαριέσε...

Λοιπών θέλω από εσάς το εξείς :

Τις ξένες ΜΑC addresses που βρίσκετε είτε με site survey είτε με war driving μαζί με τα ακόλουθα στοιχεία :
SSID, WEP, SNR, TYPE, AREA, MODEL,DHCP, OWNER, IP, (αν τα ξέρετε τα δύο τελευταία)

Σκοπός είναι να φτιαχτεί μια μικρή βάση δεδομένων, να βρίσκουμε τα παράνομα, καθώς και το τι είναι γύρω μας.....

Σε μεταγενέστερο στάδειο θα αρχίσω να μαζεύω και τα στοιχεία από τα δικά σας ΑΡ, αφού συμφωνήσουμε σε κάποια θέματε confidentiality καθότι η Nodedb δεν είναι πάντα ιδιαίτερα πρακτική.

Ευχαριστώ όλους εκ των προτέρων για την βοήθεια τους.

----------


## CyberFreak

sthn perioxh tou CyberAngel synora XA'IDARI-AIGALEW http://www.nodedb.com/europe/gr/athens/ ... nodeid=146

piasame ta e3eis: 

SSID: WISP, MAC: 00-03-2F-03-12-83, WEP: NO
SSID: WISP, MAC: 00-06-25-50-39-F3, WEP: NO
SSID: synapsis, MAC: 00-10-E7-FF-FF-DF, WEP:NO
SSID: kapa, MAC: 00-10-E7-F5-70-8F, WEP: NO

kai ena akoma pou den to sygratisame... :: 

to full scan egine me mia omni 12db

----------


## JS

Kali idea auti !  ::  

Loipon...
Nea Smirni, sunora me N.Kosmo. No173 (JS) stin nodedb.
900AP+ me omni 9db.
Pianw:

MAC: 00-03-2F-03-12-AE SSID: WISP WEP: Yes 
MAC: 00-10-E7-F5-D4-68 SSID: @fnet2 WEP: No 
MAC: 00-40-96-56-E3-9E SSID: WEP: No

----------


## MAuVE

Πιάνω εκτος από τον γνωστό πλέον 00-40...-9Ε,
εναν 
27fb6a με MAC που τελειώνει σε -27-FB-6A
και έναν 
paves 00-A0-F8-97-2F-D9

----------


## papashark

> ....27fb6a με MAC που τελειώνει σε -27-FB-6A....


Να υποθέσω ότι αρχίζει και αυτός από 00-40-96 ?

Wep είχε κανείς τους ?

----------


## drf

kapoia pou pianw egw (an kai yparxoun kai alla..)

*BSS SSID WEP*
00-10-E7-F5-70-8F kapa No
00-03-2F-03-12-83 WISP Yes
00-40-96-56-E3-9E No 
00-80-C8-AC-B6-C3 awmn-zero1 No

----------


## dti

> Πιάνω εκτος από τον γνωστό πλέον 00-40...-9Ε,
> εναν 
> 27fb6a με MAC που τελειώνει σε -27-FB-6A
> και έναν 
> paves 00-A0-F8-97-2F-D9


*Αν θυμάμαι καλά ο 27fb6a είναι ο LLAffer που έστησε πρόσφατα μία 12άρα omni!!!*

Στείλε του ένα email γιατί είναι πολύ ενδιαφέρον αυτό!
Με τον LLaffer πιθανότατα επικοινωνούν οι bakolaz & jabarlee, οι οποίοι βλέπουν και τον Alexandros (όπου λειτουργεί ήδη bridge με εμένα).
Αυτό σημαίνει οτι βρισκόμαστε πολύ κοντά να συνδεθούμε και μεταξύ μας αγαπητέ Mauve!  ::  

To παζλ αρχίζει να σχηματίζεται και φαίνεται εξαιρετικά ενδιαφέρον!!!  ::

----------


## MAuVE

> Αυτό σημαίνει οτι βρισκόμαστε πολύ κοντά να συνδεθούμε και μεταξύ μας αγαπητέ Mauve!


Γιά τον gadgetakia πήγαινα στον dti θα καταλήξω με μερικές σπόντες.
Μου θυμίζει μία κλασική ατάκα του Θανάση Βέγγου
"Για πλαστικό το πηγαίναμε μουσταλευριά βγήκε. Φάε να δεις τι ωραία που είναι ..."

----------


## drf

> *BSS SSID WEP*
> 00-80-C8-AC-B6-C3 awmn-zero1 No


τελικά το εν λόγο ΑΡ βρίσκεται στη περιοχή του Περισσού.. απόσταση μόλις 14.7km απο την περιοχή του Πειραιά...... 

θα κάνω κάποιες δοκιμές να δω εάν απαντάει στα ping request μου...  :: 

Tελικα δε μπόρεσα να κάνω Link... θα δοκιμάσω να κουνήσω λίγο την grid ... 

Αυτό το WISP όλη η Αθήνα το ακούει μου φαίνεται....

----------


## Zapatas

Λοιπόν το awmn-zero1 το στήσαμε σήμερα στον Περισσό με τον Dromea και τον zero1 . Στο οποίο είναι ένα DLINK 900AP+ με μία 10db omni!!

Περαιτέρω πληροφορίες στην nodedb σε λιγάκι!!

----------


## CyberAngel

> ......SSID: kapa, MAC: 00-10-E7-F5-70-8F, WEP: NO
> 
> kai ena akoma pou den to sygratisame.........


Ayto pou den sigratisame eixe SSID dmkt. Min thelete na thimame kai MAC tora...

Apo ta simerina scans pou eginan ston CyberFreak kai ton Cobain boreite na deite ta apotelesmata edo (Yparxoun screenshots pou fenontai ti diktya piasame) : http://radio.isc.tuc.gr/vstoidis/forum/ ... .php?t=748

----------


## proxenos

Το quiz του μήνα...

Τι να είναι αυτό το WISP; 

1) Wireless ISP που ετοιμάζεται να μας δώσει ασύρματη πρόσβαση στο Internet;  ::  

2) Κάποια εταιρεία, που την έχει πατήσει, διότι βλεπω να το ξηλώνει οσονούπω;  ::  

3) Και τα δύο;

4) Τίποτα από τα παραπάνω;

----------


## drf

> Το quiz του μήνα...
> 
> Τι να είναι αυτό το WISP; 
> 
> 1) Wireless ISP που ετοιμάζεται να μας δώσει ασύρματη πρόσβαση στο Internet;  
> 
> 2) Κάποια εταιρεία, που την έχει πατήσει, διότι βλεπω να το ξηλώνει οσονούπω;  
> 
> 3) Και τα δύο;
> ...



το ίδιο ερώτημα έχω παραθέσει προηγουμένως...

Αραγε ποιός θα μας το λύσει;  ::

----------


## MAuVE

> Ayto pou den sigratisame eixe SSID dmkt.


SSID=dmkt, MAC=00-40-96-56-6F-03

Μου έρχεται από τον Γαρμπή (γιά να δούμε πόσοι ξέρουν το ανεμολόγιο)

Νίκος AW1AA

----------


## CyberAngel

> ...Μου έρχεται από τον Γαρμπή (γιά να δούμε πόσοι ξέρουν το ανεμολόγιο)...


Mallon den xero apo anemologio. Gia exigise.

----------


## MAuVE

> Mallon den xero apo anemologio. Gia exigise.


"Των εχθρών τα φουσάτα περάσαν σαν τον λίβα που καίει τα σπαρτά..." εμβατήριο

Λιψ ή Λίβας ή Γαρμπής = Νοτιοδυτικός άνεμος.

Papashark σε παρακαλώ πέρασε μία τροπολογία στο καταστατικό του AWMN με την οποία να προαπαιτείται η άριστη γνώση του ανεμολογίου γιά την εγγραφή μέλους. Δεν είναι δυνατόν τα μέλη να μη καταλαβαίνουν το "φύσηξε βορριάς μαιστροτραμουντάνα" και να σκαρφαλώνουν στις ταράτσες να κάνουν site survey.

----------


## CyberAngel

Kai ti sxesi exei o notioditikos anemos kai o garbis me to dmkt?

----------


## xaotikos

mallon ennoei oti entopizei auto to mac notiodytika  ::   ::

----------


## MAuVE

> mallon ennoei oti entopizei auto to mac notiodytika :? :roll:


Προφανώς. 
Ελπίζω CyberAngel να μη παρεξηγήθηκες. 
Επειδή το πολύ τεχνικό πεφτει καμιά φορά πολύ μονοκόμματο, σπρώχνω και τίποτα από άλλες επιστήμες, τέχνες κ.λ.π γιά να αφρατεύει.

Νίκος

----------


## papashark

Αμα δεν πιάσει πουνέντης μαγκιόρος να καθαρίσουμε απο δ' αύτους που μας φέρνει η σοροκάδα δεν το πολεμάμ' το θεριό.....

Ακόμα τον θυμάμαι αυτόν που μου το 'πε.... Σε μια παραλία γεμάτη πίσσες !

----------


## drf

> Αμα δεν πιάσει πουνέντης μαγκιόρος να καθαρίσουμε απο δ' αύτους που μας φέρνει η σοροκάδα δεν το πολεμάμ' το θεριό.....
> 
> Ακόμα τον θυμάμαι αυτόν που μου το 'πε.... Σε μια παραλία γεμάτη πίσσες !


χμμμ βλέπω ότι μπορούμε να το γυρίσουμε και στο ποιητικό το thread...!!  ::  

έτσι βρε παιδί για να σπάει η μονοτονία..!!  ::   ::

----------


## CyberAngel

> Ελπίζω CyberAngel να μη παρεξηγήθηκες......



Min anisixeis re....
Apla ama se do den prokeitai na sou miliso.
 ::   ::   ::  
Me dropiases se olo ton kosmo pou den ixera to anemologio.
Tora tha to matho....
 ::   ::   ::   ::   ::

----------


## papashark

Γαρμπής = Λύβας = Νοτιοδυτικός

Το Γαρμπής είναι ιταλικό από ότι θυμάμαι

Το Λύβας είναι ελληνικό επειδή έρχετε από την Λιβύη και είναι ζεστός και ξηρός.

----------


## CyberFreak

gia Big MAC 3ekinhse sthn ekma8hsh tou anemologiou katelh3e!!!

as ftia3ei kapios ena thread na mas to ma8ei!

----------


## papashark

> as ftia3ei kapios ena thread na mas to ma8ei!


Β > Τραμουντάνα
ΒΑ> Γραίγος
Α > Λεβάντες
ΝΑ> Σορόκος
Ν > Οστρια
ΝΔ> Γαρμπής
Δ > Πουνέντες
ΒΔ> Μαϊστρος

Και για να μην ξεχνιώμαστε, ΘΕΛΩ Bic *MAC* !!!!

----------


## Zapatas

Ανεβαίνοντας χτες στην ταράτσα μου παρατήρησα τα κάτωθεν :

0060B3161A16 MAC
My Network	ESSID
4+ CHANNEL
Z-Com VENDOR
AP TYPE
OFF ENCRYPTION

Ποιος να είναι άραγε?

----------


## dti

Ενα γρήγορο survey από την ταράτσα του Mick Flemm, χθες το απόγευμα (Σάββατο, άρα ίσως πολλές επιχειρήσεις είχαν κλειστά τα AP's τους...).

----------


## alej

Εντοπισα και εγώ το γνωστό MAC

SSID: ASDA5
BSSID: 00:40:96:56:e3:9e
Mfg: Cisco-Aironet
Channel: 10 11.0/100
Signal/Noise: 0/27/27

----------


## dti

Ενα ακόμη MAC από τον Pegasus-1 . Ανιχνεύθηκε από το Ν. Ηράκλειο όταν σκανάραμε την περιοχή προς Π. & Ν. Ψυχικό και Χαλάνδρι.

00:40:96:26:42:FD

----------


## alej

Αλλο ένα MAC:

SSID: t.e.e
BSSID: 00:40:96:38:01:fd
Mfg: Cisco-Aironet
Channel: 1 11.0/100

----------


## CyberFreak

> Εντοπισα και εγώ το γνωστό MAC
> 
> SSID: ASDA5


mhpos einai o Anapti3iakos Sindesmos Dytikhs A8hnas?

http://www.asda.gr

----------


## alej

Άλλα 2 AP

SSID: sygrou124
BSSID: 00:40:96:56:fb:6c
Mfg: Cisco-Aironet
Channel: 7 11.0/100

SSID: 3Com
BSSID: 00:04:75:64:1d:ee
Mfg: N/A
Channel: 11 11.0/100

----------


## CyberFreak

> SSID: sygrou124
> BSSID: 00:40:96:56:fb:6c
> Mfg: Cisco-Aironet
> Channel: 7 11.0/100


ayto to piasame kai emeis apo ton Capvar

----------


## dti

Στη Λ. Συγγρού 124 στεγάζεται η Interamerican. Στην ταράτσα υπάρχουν 2 24άρες grid (η μία με οριζόντια και η άλλη με κατακόρυφη πόλωση ) που κοιτάζουν προς το τέλος της Λ. Συγγρού...

----------


## dti

Μία βόλτα από Αμπελόκηπους προς Γαλάτσι μέσω περιφερειακού (Αττικό Αλσος) απέδωσε 3 ακόμη MAC:

00:E0:03:04 :: 6:AE Nokia WLAN (στο τέρμα της Μιχαλακοπούλου)
00:40:96:57:91:18 Tsunami (στην αρχή της Κηφισίας)
00:10:Ε7:F5:53:0D @fastnet2 (στον περιφερειακό του Αττικού Αλσους μετά τις ταβέρνες / καφετέριες, που φαίνονται πανοραμικά τα βόρεια προάστεια).

----------


## CyberAngel

Όλες οι MAC που πιάσαμε απο το σπίτι του Capvar στο Αιγάλεω.

MAC SSID WEP
00-10-E7-FF-FF-DF	synapsis No
00-40-96-56-E3-9E No
00-03-2F-03-12-83	WISP Yes
00-40-05-C8-77-69	AW1AA No
00-06-25-50-36-F3	WISP Yes
00-40-96-26-30-91 No
00-10-E7-F5-70-8F	kapa No
00-40-96-42-04-D9 No
00-40-96-56-6F-03	dmkt No
00-10-E7-F5-A2-B5	kour_ymit No
00-40-96-43-D1-7F	dyp-m No
00-40-96-38-31-C1 No
00-40-96-48-36-44 No
00-40-05-C8-77-69	AW1AA No
00-10-E7-FF-FF-DF	synapsis No
00-40-96-27-DD-C5	delta No
00-40-05-B1-11-AC	awmn_ap02 No
00-10-E7-F5-D4-68	@fnet2 No
00-80-C8-AC-D6-9E	MWN Tzimas No
00-40-05-B1-11-AC	awmn_porto_leone	No
00-40-96-44-34-05	tsunami No

Το node απο το οποίο έγιναν τα scans είναι το node με όνομα capvar (δεν θυμάμαι ακριβώς νούμερο αλλά κάπου γύρω στο 250 πρέπει να είναι).

Τα περισσότερα δίκτυα απο όλα τα παραπάνω εντοπίστηκαν απο την μεριά του πειραιά.


Στο αρχείο που ακολουθεί (sitesurvey.zip - 35.411 bytes) φαίνονται τα site survey που κάναμε.

----------


## MAuVE

> 00-40-05-C8-77-69	AW1AA No


Καλημέρα Αιγάλεω, καλημέρα CyberAngel, καλημέρα capvar (κατά το Goodmorning Saigon)

O AW1AA είμαι εγώ (κόμβος 280). Μπορεί τον gadgetakia στο 1,9 χιλιόμετρο να μη την πιάνω αλλά το Αιγάλεω φαίνεται να με θέλει. Να επικοινωνήσουμε για καμιά δοκιμή.

Νίκος (AW1AA)

----------


## drf

> Όλες οι MAC που πιάσαμε απο το σπίτι του Capvar στο Αιγάλεω.
> 
> MAC SSID WEP
> 
> 00-40-05-B1-11-AC	awmn_ap02 No
> 00-40-05-B1-11-AC	awmn_porto_leone	No


dublicate ... είναι το δικό μου με διαφορετικό όνομα... αλήθεια που είναι το ap405 που λέγατε...;  ::

----------


## CyberFreak

prepei na lypoun kai alles mac address giati 8ymame kai to sygrou124 otan eixame kanei scan..malon merikes den symio8hkan.

----------


## alej

> 00-10-E7-F5-70-8F	kapa No


Mfg: BrezeNet
Channel 6

To brika kai ego auto kai symplirono kapoia stoixeia

----------


## CyberAngel

> dublicate ... είναι το δικό μου με διαφορετικό όνομα... αλήθεια που είναι το ap405 που λέγατε...;


Emeis eixame parei tilefono ton dti. Mas edose to tilefono tou papashark. Aytos epeita mas eipe oti mallon einai to AP 405 kai mas edose to tilefono tou Hook.

Katalaves?

----------


## CyberAngel

> ....το Αιγάλεω φαίνεται να με θέλει. Να επικοινωνήσουμε για καμιά δοκιμή.
> 
> Νίκος (AW1AA)


An kai me eixes rezilepsei se olo ton kosmo (Peri anemologiou) tha dekto na kanoume kamia dokimi kai mazi sou.

Steile kana tilefono se private massage kai otan pao ston Capvar tha se paroume kana tilefono gia na doume ti tha ginei.

----------


## drf

> Αρχική Δημοσίευση από drf
> 
> dublicate ... είναι το δικό μου με διαφορετικό όνομα... αλήθεια που είναι το ap405 που λέγατε...; 
> 
> 
> Emeis eixame parei tilefono ton dti. Mas edose to tilefono tou papashark. Aytos epeita mas eipe oti mallon einai to AP 405 kai mas edose to tilefono tou Hook.
> 
> Katalaves?


μα όταν μιλήσατε με τον ΗΟΟΚ σας είπε ότι το access point του Π.Ηλία το είχε εκεί στο δωμάτιό του κλειστό ! Πώς μπορούσε να το πιάνατε;  ::

----------


## CyberAngel

simera piasame Gadgetakia kai awmn-zero0. (Apo to spiti tou capvar pali)
Gia koitaxte parakato.

http://radio.isc.tuc.gr/vstoidis/forum/ ... =5788#5788

----------


## iNFeCTeD

Exo mia paratirisi na kano... 

Prepei na prosexoume pou kanoume post. Prepei na kanoume *sxetiko* reply se kapoio topic an exoume kati na prosthesoume/paratirisoume klp. H' na kanoume post ena *neo* otan den uparxei kati antistoixo. (cyberangel mipos prepei na ftiakseis kapoio topic?  ::  )

Lupamai an fanika kakos, to sxolio mou einai kaloproaireto. Apla exoume ginei polloi kai an o kathenas kanei post xoris na akoloutha merikous logikous kai agrafous kanones, pou uparxoun gia to sumferon olon, ginetai lian duskolo to diavasma tou forum kai akoma duskolotero to pithano moderating autou.

Filika, Vassilis

----------


## MAuVE

> Εντοπισα και εγώ το γνωστό MAC
> 
> SSID: ASDA5
> BSSID: 00:40:96:56:e3:9e
> Mfg: Cisco-Aironet
> Channel: 10 11.0/100
> Signal/Noise: 0/27/27


Τι έγινε τώρα ;
Το παραπάνω AP το βρήκα στο κανάλι 3 μαζί με τουλάχιστον 11 clients επάνω του. IP addresses 192.168.102.200 - 254. To AP πρέπει να είναι το 192.168.102.252 ή 192.168.102.254

----------


## papashark

> Αρχική Δημοσίευση από alej
> 
> Εντοπισα και εγώ το γνωστό MAC
> 
> SSID: ASDA5
> BSSID: 00:40:96:56:e3:9e
> Mfg: Cisco-Aironet
> Channel: 10 11.0/100
> Signal/Noise: 0/27/27
> ...


To επόμενο βήμα είναι κάποιος να συνδεθεί επάνω του και να εξακριβώσει σε ποιόν ανοίκει, τι lan υπάρχει από πίσω και μήπως μοιράζει και internet.

Να πω ότι η Eurobank έχει πάρα πολλά Link στους 2400 και δεν αποκλείεται κάποια από αυτά που πιάνουμε να είναι δικά της.

----------


## xaotikos

Apo ena proxeiro scan me cantenna (mallon prepei na ginei kanena sovaro me grid) vreikame ayto to MAC.Mas erxotan apo thn perioxh tou likavitou pros Galatsi (apo prosanatolismo den ta paw kala  ::   ::  )

MAC : 004096566F03 
SSID : dmkt 
CHANELL : 7 
VEDOR : CISCO (AIRONET) 
TYPE : AP 
SIGNAL+ : -87 
NOISE : -96 
SNR+ : 8 
FLAGS : 0021 
BEACON INTERVAL : 100 

Den mporesame na sindethoume kathws eixame polu asthenes shma kai mia to xaname mia to vriskame....

----------


## MAuVE

Με cisco και grid βρήκα τα παρακάτω AP

ch= 3 MAC= 00 03 2f 00 a8 43 SSID= OEM 
ch= 6 MAC= 00 40 96 10 00 00 SSID= (κενό)
ch= 7 MAC= 00 10 e7 ff ff df SSID= synapsis
ch= 7 MAC= 00 40 96 51 f6 35 SSID= tsunami
ch= 7 MAC= 00 40 96 54 dd 79 SSID= mathios
ch= 7 MAC= 00 40 96 56 6f 03 SSID= dmkt
ch= 11 MAC= 00 a0 f8 97 2f d9 SSID= paves

----------


## CyberFreak

[quote="xaotikos"]Apo ena proxeiro scan me cantenna (mallon prepei na ginei kanena sovaro me grid) vreikame ayto to MAC.Mas erxotan apo thn perioxh tou likavitou pros Galatsi (apo prosanatolismo den ta paw kala  ::   ::  )

MAC : 004096566F03 
SSID : dmkt 
CHANELL : 7 
VEDOR : CISCO (AIRONET) 
TYPE : AP 
SIGNAL+ : -87 
NOISE : -96 
SNR+ : 8 
FLAGS : 0021 
BEACON INTERVAL : 100 

quote]

ton pianoume kai emeis ayton apo to aigalew

----------


## CyberFreak

[quote="xaotikos"]Apo ena proxeiro scan me cantenna (mallon prepei na ginei kanena sovaro me grid) vreikame ayto to MAC.Mas erxotan apo thn perioxh tou likavitou pros Galatsi (apo prosanatolismo den ta paw kala  ::   ::  )

MAC : 004096566F03 
SSID : dmkt 
CHANELL : 7 
VEDOR : CISCO (AIRONET) 
TYPE : AP 
SIGNAL+ : -87 
NOISE : -96 
SNR+ : 8 
FLAGS : 0021 
BEACON INTERVAL : 100 

quote]

ton pianoume kai emeis ayton apo to aigalew

----------


## Achille

Χωρίς να μετακινήσω την κεραία μου που κοιτάει στον dti πιάνω το εξής AP:

ESSID:"@fnet107"
Κανάλι: 8
MAC: 00:10:E7:F5:9C:A3

----------


## Dejan

Μόλις συνδέθηκα σε ένα δίκτυο το οποίο έχει mac address : 00-0b-46-92-10-7c με ssid: mantis, wep: No, Channel: 13. Το "κουφό" της υπόθεσης είναι ότι τον έποιασα με μια 650+ dlink, μέσα στην εταιρία που δουλεύω από το ισόγειο μέσα από πολύ χοντρους τοίχους!

----------


## dti

Μήπως είσαι κάπου κοντά (πολύ κοντά  ::  ) στην παρακάτω διεύθυνση; 


*Mantis Πληροφορική Α.Ε.* 

Ερνέστου Εμπράρ 27
Νέο Ψυχικό
115 25 Αθήνα

----------


## Dejan

Nai...  ::  Είμαι Ερνέστου Εμπράρ 4 Ν. Ψυχικό

----------


## panXer

Να τί βλέπει η καρτούλα μου με την απαίσια cantenna μου να στοχεύει έξω στο μπαλκόνι..
Δυστυχώς για κανάλια κλπ δεν μπορώ να έχω info (α ρε dlink ξεφτίλα...)

gryppas:/home/panxer/wireless_tools.26# ./iwlist wlan0 peers
wlan0 Peers/Access-Points in range:
01:40:47:85:04:08
04:40:E0:3C:01:40
8E:07:0F:53:8E:07
04:08:E0:3C:01:40
01:40:38:3F:01:40
DF:03:74:61:DF:03
00:00:94:C6:04:08
01:40:08:FA:FF:BF

Υπάρχει περίπτωση να είναι τρελά αποτελέσματα του driver μου, αλλά κοιτάξτε τα.. (αυτό που θέλω να δω είναι αν όντως υπάρχουν)

----------


## dti

> Nai...  Είμαι Ερνέστου Εμπράρ 4 Ν. Ψυχικό



 ::   ::   ::  

Απλά ήξερα ότι υπάρχει κάποια εταιρεία πληροφορικής με αυτό το όνομα...
Τελικά, μήπως έχουμε ανακαλύψει μία νέα μέθοδο εντοπισμού  ::   ::   ::

----------


## dti

Την Κυριακή το μεσημέρι έκανα ένα πολύ ωραίο scan από τον Λικαβηττό.
Ανιχνεύθηκαν άφθονα δίκτυα και 5 δικά μας access points.
Του js, του Tzimas στο Μοσχάτο, του zero-1, το dalex-2 στο Χαλάνδρι κάποιο awmn στο κανάλι 6 κάπου προς Καισαριανή / Βύρωνα.
Χαλαρά έκανα ping στον zero-1 (μέχρι και 2 msec) και στο dalex-2.
Τα άλλα δεν προσπάθησα καθόλου.
Περιττό να σας πω ότι ο τρούλος του Αϊ Γιώργη είναι γεμάτος με κεραίες κάθε μορφής.

Δείτε και σχετικό screenshot με τις MAC που ανιχνεύθησαν:

----------


## dti

Πώς θα μπορούσε να συνδυαστεί καλύτερα η μετάβασή μου σήμερα το απόγευμα στο αεροδρόμιο για να παραλάβω τις Engenious, από ένα ωραίο netstumbling?

Ιδού τ΄αποτελέσματα:

----------


## Cosmos

Τελικά ξέρει κανείς ποιος ή τί είναι με MAC 00-40-96-48-36-44 & μάλιστα χωρίς SSID;
Αλλά και η MAC 00-40-05-AF-11-68 με SSID tzatziki  ::  & με YES στο WEP...

----------


## Cosmos

Τελικά ξέρει κανείς ποιος ή τί είναι με MAC 00-40-96-48-36-44 & μάλιστα χωρίς SSID;
Αλλά και η MAC 00-40-05-AF-11-68 με SSID tzatziki  ::  & με YES στο WEP...

----------


## Cosmos

Τελικά ξέρει κανείς ποιος ή τί είναι με MAC 00-40-96-48-36-44 & μάλιστα χωρίς SSID;
Αλλά και η MAC 00-40-05-AF-11-68 με SSID tzatziki  ::  & με YES στο WEP...

----------


## FIREBALL

00-80-c8-ac-61-55 awmn-621 No
00-40-96-56-e3-9e No 
00-40-05-b1-11-49 AWMN AP-023 No 
00-a0-f8-97-2f-d9 paves No 
new 00-a0-f8-4f-cb-9e papastratos-link-2 No channel 1 

Apo Peiraia (node:1066) kai thn keraia mou (stella 24dB) stramenh pros ton naso epiasa autes tis mac. Telika auto ton ...e3-9e ton pianoume pantou kai panta!!! Mipos na ton parakalesoume na syndeomaste pano tou gia na syndeomaste oloi mazi???  ::

----------

